# Study and work while in Toronto



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey People,

Am planning to visit centennial college in toronto for a post secondary program in Business mamagement and also planning to work off campus for part time to earn some living.

Can you please advise me the living costs for a person ( a student) travel, books, food . The basic neccesity to survive while studying. Am not into living a lux life but I need to get a job while I study. 

Also can you advise me if the course program can lead me have a good job in Canada after graduation? 

Honest answers and advice much appreciated. 

Thanks alot


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

fari_670 said:


> Hey People,
> 
> Am planning to visit centennial college in toronto for a post secondary program in Business mamagement and also planning to work off campus for part time to earn some living.
> 
> ...



Living costs will vary depending on location, accommodation, and lifestyle.

The fees you will pay at Centennial will be significantly higher than a Canadian student would pay. When here, you will not be allowed to access student loans or other government funding programs. Coming here as a foreign student you will be limited in the hours that you are allowed to work and whatever you earn from any job you _might_ get while studying (there is absolutely no guarantee that you will get a job) will *not* be anywhere near enough to cover all of your expenses. As such, you will have to prove to the government before you arrive that you have enough money to support yourself for the entirety of your studies (tuition, fees, books, rent, food, healthcare, etc.). That can entail a _lot_ of money and you will need to have it in the bank before coming here. 

As for whether the course will lead to a good job, I don't really know as I am far more familiar with universities than with colleges. But a lot would depend on your grades and your ability to work in Canada (visa, etc.), as well as which industry you are seeking employment in.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fari_670 said:


> Hey People,
> 
> Am planning to visit centennial college in toronto for a post secondary program in Business mamagement and also planning to work off campus for part time to earn some living.
> 
> ...


You don't visit a college if you intend to study there. You attend. You also need to know when/where to use capital letters.

Have you been accepted into Centennial College and do you have sufficient funds to pay International student rates? Have you asked the college about living accommodation, cost of living, cost of books, working outside of study hours?

As regards obtaining a good job after study that will depend on a number of factors such as the quality of your degree, quality of your competition and how you present yourself to a potential employer. Nothing is guaranteed in this life.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

In order to qualify for a visa, you must prove to the Canadian government that you have enough $$$ to support yourself for the entire duration of your stay. You have to prove this up front before the visa is granted.

While you are allowed to seek employment while you study, you are limited to 20 hours per week, which is hardly enough to live on, and such employment income is meant to supplement your existing funds and _not_ replace them.

In regards to how much money you need to have to study, I would contact the International Student office at Centennial... they should be able to supply that information for you.

As for whether the course program can lead to you securing a good job in Canada after graduation... I highly doubt that the Centennial College program you want to attend would get a good job that would qualify you to stay in Canada after your program. 

A lot (if not all) employers in Canada will be looking for a _minimum_ of a Bachelor's degree in Business (or similar) and given that the University of Toronto has a _very_ good School of Business, an employer would be more inclined to consider a university degree over a school that doesn't confer degrees in any of its Business programs... if you had an MBA from the Rotman School at the University of Toronto, then you'd have a very good qualification on your CV and it would be attractive to potential employers.


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you for such a detail answer. I actually work in Dubai, United Arab Emirates and have 5 years experience in Customer service and business management and I also have a master degree in project management from UK. 

I need to get a post graduation diploma which can support me to get me a better job in Canada. I am willing to invest money into something which can lead me to a better job. I need to settle in Canada, I tried applying for jobs from Dubai but there is no much response. Which leads me to get education from Canada and than get a job which can be easier I believe because I will be in Canada with a certification/diploma from Canadian College

I have two options in mind which business administration / Operations job


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> You don't visit a college if you intend to study there. You attend. You also need to know when/where to use capital letters.
> 
> Have you been accepted into Centennial College and do you have sufficient funds to pay International student rates? Have you asked the college about living accommodation, cost of living, cost of books, working outside of study hours?
> 
> As regards obtaining a good job after study that will depend on a number of factors such as the quality of your degree, quality of your competition and how you present yourself to a potential employer. Nothing is guaranteed in this life.


Oh! am sorry I dint knew that I have to clear IELTS examination to post on this forum because people care to answer only when the English grammar is correct? 


Anyhow, I need some help that is why this is my first time to post on a forum, I have been accepted at the college but they have not sent me any breakdown of the living cost yet, that is why am consulting a public forum here.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

fari_670 said:


> Thank you for such a detail answer. I actually work in Dubai, United Arab Emirates and have 5 years experience in Customer service and business management and I also have a master degree in project management from UK.
> 
> I need to get a post graduation diploma which can support me to get me a better job in Canada. I am willing to invest money into something which can lead me to a better job. I need to settle in Canada, I tried applying for jobs from Dubai but there is no much response. Which leads me to get education from Canada and than get a job which can be easier I believe because I will be in Canada with a certification/diploma from Canadian College
> 
> I have two options in mind which business administration / Operations job


Still, you're going to need a very large amount of money _in the bank *before* you are granted a study visa_. 

As previously stated, you will be paying international student fees and you are not entitled to any financial assistance from Canadian sources, and your ability to seek employment will be _very_ limited.

If you say that you have a Masters degree from a university in the UK and that you are willing to invest money into your future, why are you limiting yourself by going to get a qualification from a small place like Centennial when the University of Toronto is a much better school and would be looked upon more favourably, especially if the post graduate qualification is from the Rotman School?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh! am sorry I dint knew that I have to clear IELTS examination to post on this forum because people care to answer only when the English grammar is correct? 

No, but if you are going to go into Business in Canada, it would be helpful to demonstrate that you have more than a functional knowledge of the English language. 


Anyhow, I need some help that is why _*this is my first time to post on a forum*_, I have been accepted at the college but they have not sent me any breakdown of the living cost yet, that is why am consulting a public forum here.

Your profile dates back to late 2014 and you've made several posts around that time, so this can hardly be your "... first time to post on a forum."

Anyway, have you asked at the International Student centre at Centennial? Surely they'd be more proactive than the admissions office. You could also look to Google for the information that you seek.


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes you are right. I am ready to invest in a good college, but my budget is limited to around 40K to 50K CAD, and Canadian university fees are quite high for international students. 

Secondly I already have a Masters Degree from a good university of Uk with good grades and 5 years of full time working experience from Dubai. But this degree is not getting me a job in Canada right now, which I assume is because am not graduated from Canada being one of the reasons. Or I dont have any Canadian work experience

What shall I do to land Canada and secure a job to survive? I assume to invest around 40-50K on a diploma or a certification or a degree to get a work permit and to work like normal people

Am sorry if this sounds confusing, I am happy to answer if you guys need more information on my background


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You don't visit a college if you intend to study there. You attend.


A good point. One would visit universities before attending but not colleges.




> As regards obtaining a good job after study that will depend on a number of factors such as the quality of your degree, quality of your competition and how you present yourself to a potential employer. Nothing is guaranteed in this life.



Although Ontario colleges now offer a limited number of degree programs (usually lesser degrees than those earned at a university), it is far more likely that the OP would be graduating with a diploma than with a degree.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

fari_670 said:


> Thank you for such a detail answer. I actually work in Dubai, United Arab Emirates and have 5 years experience in Customer service and business management



Customer service experience will mean nothing here. Any high school graduate, or high school student for that matter, can easily do that job.




> and I also have a master degree in project management from UK.


Which university?





> I need to get a post graduation diploma which can support me to get me a better job in Canada. I am willing to invest money into something which can lead me to a better job. I need to settle in Canada, I tried applying for jobs from Dubai but there is no much response. Which leads me to get education from Canada and than get a job which can be easier I believe because I will be in Canada with a certification/diploma from Canadian College



That will only help if the certificate/diploma is in something that employers want. There are plenty of university business schools here in Ontario (U of T was already mentioned but there are many more, several of which are arguably even better than U of T), as well as in the rest of Canada, that offer far better qualifications than a diploma from a college and employers are more likely to hire those grads than someone who only has a college level credential.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

fari_670 said:


> Anyhow, I need some help that is why this is my first time to post on a forum, I have been accepted at the college but they have not sent me any breakdown of the living cost yet, that is why am consulting a public forum here.



Colleges are unlikely to give you a breakdown of living costs because that isn't their responsibility (well maybe the International Student Office, but not any other department) and because the cost of living will vary from one student to the next. If they have 20,000 students they are not going to give each on a breakdown of the cost of living. They will give you a breakdown of the fees you owe to the college but there are many, many more costs on top of those. And, as has been mentioned, you will need to prove to the Canadian government that you have that money before they will grant you a visa.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Still, you're going to need a very large amount of money _in the bank *before* you are granted a study visa_.
> 
> As previously stated, you will be paying international student fees and you are not entitled to any financial assistance from Canadian sources, and your ability to seek employment will be _very_ limited.
> 
> If you say that you have a Masters degree from a university in the UK and that you are willing to invest money into your future, why are you limiting yourself by going to get a qualification from a small place like Centennial when the University of Toronto is a much better school and would be looked upon more favourably, especially if the post graduate qualification is from the Rotman School?



Leaving aside the fact that U of T will be much, much, much harder to get into it will also cost _significantly_ more in tuition and ancillary fees as university fees are exponentially higher than college fees especially for professional level graduate programs.


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes! you are right Colchar. I have recently completed my Masters in Strategic Project Management from Heriot Watt University, Edinburgh. 

I have checked online for universities in Canada, which are very good but are very expensive for me. Due to the reason I am looking for colleges, which can fit into my budget. Can you suggest me good colleges in Toronto, I might check those as well? 

I plan to get a Canadian study permit to get a Advanced Diploma in Business Management or Business Operations. For which I can manage the amount to show it to the government for issuing a study permit. Later while looking for job later after the completion of my studies in Canada, I can show my previous education/degrees to get a mid career level job in the same field? 

Do you think it will easier for me to get a Canadian work permit after completing 2 years of Advanced Diploma / Post Secondary program?


Thank you once again


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You might want to read this guidance from the Government of Canada regarding applying to stay in Canada after you finish your studies.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

fari_670 said:


> Yes! you are right Colchar. I have recently completed my Masters in Strategic Project Management from Heriot Watt University, Edinburgh.


Heriot Watt is a legit, and good, university so you are fine there.




> Can you suggest me good colleges in Toronto, I might check those as well?


Not really as they are all pretty much the same. Some are better at somethings than others but, basically, they are all the same. But a college diploma isn't going to mean much when looking for a job if you come up against candidates with degrees in the same field. Your previous degrees might help, but they might not.




> Do you think it will easier for me to get a Canadian work permit after completing 2 years of Advanced Diploma / Post Secondary program?



Not sure, but it wouldn't hurt. However, a Canadian degree would give you a better chance.


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

colchar said:


> Heriot Watt is a legit, and good, university so you are fine there.


So I use this degree while find job




colchar said:


> Not really as they are all pretty much the same. Some are better at somethings than others but, basically, they are all the same. But a college diploma isn't going to mean much when looking for a job if you come up against candidates with degrees in the same field. Your previous degrees might help, but they might not.


I need to get inside Canada and search for a job based on my previous degree and study permit might buy me some time and a work permit. Does this sound valid and good?

and if I get lucky enough I might settle down in Canada


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe look outside the GTA. Even outside of Ontario. You will be a small fish in a big pond full of fish, lots of them bigger than you. I would look for one of the less popular provinces, with less reputable universities, and maybe study there. Cost of living will be much lower. Competition for (student)jobs maybe too.


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sound good too. I am trying to look for other provinces. What you do think about Saskatchewan or Manitoba ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no specific thought about those provinces, since I've never been there, nor researched them when we were preparing to come to Canada.


----------

